# Cardstock Buildings



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

I am looking for some cardstock buildings that I can print from my computer.
I have a couple shops, and some houses, I am looking for some larger structures for a rail yard area. Locomotive repair garage, etc.

Any of you folks know where I can find some?

Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You better have plenty of printer ink on hand. There are lots of
them to choose from. Some are quite good.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=Printabble+HO+buildings&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Don


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

